# Brand new YM2000...



## Rickstwowheels (Feb 18, 2011)

...owner. And I think everyone will agree that I got a good deal. I got the little tractor, disk harrow, and 4 or 5 foot box blade for free. I have been using a JD 4400 to maintain about 50 acres, mostly wooded. I bush hog about 5 acres and cut about 3 more. I can't say that I NEEDED it, but did I mention it was FREE? and basically every thing works

I already searched and found the cross over part numbers for filters. But I wanted to see if someone could answer a few questions for me, or lead me in the direction of some answers. 

1. It starts with a key, but I see no way to activate glow plugs. Does it have them?

2. The key does not stop the motor, you have to close the throttle to kill the motor.

3. What is the best source for an owners/service manual?

Thanks in advance,

Rick


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

No, it does not have glow plugs. It might or might not have a thermostart system. Looking under the hood if you see a setup like this that is the thermostart. #2 is a little reservoir that holds diesel and when activated by counter clockwise turn of key or some older ones have a switch on the dash the little heating element is activated and the heat opens it and allows diesel into the intake which ignites and heats the air.
Using the throttle is the correct way to kill the engine. There are many on line dealers for Yanmars and Yanmar parts. Most of them sell manuals. Don't think we are suppose to advertise for dealers on the forum.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

A link is okay winston, just no advertisements. What you got?


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

Is listing dealers ok? I'm not computer savy, not sure what a link is.


----------



## Panelman55 (Feb 10, 2011)

My John Deere 850 is a Yanmar built machine, and the information Winston gave you is correct. Atleast it is the same for my tractor.


Panelman55


----------



## ifarm (Feb 17, 2011)

to activate the glow plugs, did you try turning the key to the left and holding for 15-30 seconds? that's how it works on my Ford.


----------



## Rickstwowheels (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks for all the good info. -Rick


----------

